# Glass Catfish die instantly after water change



## Tropical Trav (Apr 18, 2013)

Did a 50% water change on my 29 gallon last night and as soon as I put the new water in i had 2 glass catfish spaz out and die within 1/2 hour. 3 more dead this morning. Thats 5 of 8 dead in 12 hours. The neon tetras and cherry barbs are happy as can be. I change water weekly so nothing changed from the routine. Tap water is normal. WHAT HAPPENED??


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Awww I'm sorry to hear this!! First let me ask... did you match temperatures with a thermometer? Did you use De-chlorinator? 
Another scenario, and you can rarely prove it, is your town/city did a chemical dump due to a bacteria bloom.? I've seen this especially in the summer... we would be heading to the cottage, make a big huge batch of juice and tote our city water with us and it would STINK of Chlorine, almost like bleach it was so bad. We would end up pouring it out it was so awful. Do you remember smelling anything like that? 
Can you test your "new"/tap water source?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry about your loses! I agree with Seahorse on this it does sound like something might have changed in your tap water. Even if you added dechlorinator and the city added more chemicals then usual it might not have been enough. Unless the temp of the two waters were really different they wouldnt have shocked the fish like that. So all I can think of jd your tap water. Do you remember exactl what you did during that water change? Anything different? Maybe you grabbed the wrong bottle and used it for dechlorinator? That is the only other scenario I can think of.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

The only way to help protect your fish I think is to use some extra dechlor... Prime can be used up to 5x in an emergency but "an emergency" is not usually apparent until after you experience fish loss like you just did. 
This is another reason I personally don't like to do huge water changes. I've done many a 50% change myself but I would rather do 2 smaller changes back to back than dropping the water level down half way and filling the tank back up. Its the same volume change but done slower for adjusting to differences in water chemistry. Like when you introduce new fish to the tank and acclimate them. I use a python hose so can flip the switch and change the water direction. I even add the dechlor straight to the tank, not diluted into a bucket so again that makes me think something extreme in the new water. 
I'm sorry you have experienced this... I know what it feels like and it's heart breaking.


----------



## Tropical Trav (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'm pretty sure after reading your comments it has to be something with the tap water. I tested the tap water and it was the same as usual. I used Prime and added liquid plant fertilizer. The Comprehensive...... stuff lol. I use buckets for water changes. The tap water out of the faucet is 80 degrees. My tank/ house temp is 78 and they have been fine in that for months. So i dont think it was from temp change. Needless to say, i am pretty bummed about the whole deal. Only one left so I doubt he'll survive alone. Thinking I might just get a different species to replace them with. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## trombonedemon (Sep 9, 2011)

Chances are you did to big of a water change, meaning you dropped your total dissolved solids way low. I have done that before, the exact opposite will kill fish just as fast. To clean of an enviorment. Same goes to humans, we need bacteria and dissolved solids as well. Don't worry, even the pros kill fish every now and again.


----------



## Tropical Trav (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks. I will do 10 gallon max water changes (29 gallon tank). Even if i have to do them more frequently.


----------

